# How do you smoke it?



## flight175 (Jul 10, 2006)

How do you smoke the magical plant, king of the forest, herb, healing of the nation?

I usually roll it up in a blunt and enjoy it while outside. Sometimes I smoke using a glass bowl I have. I even roll it into a spliff sometimes and I like to smoke it like that too. All these ways get me high but my favorite is smoking a blunt.

how do you smoke it?


----------



## 2qwic2c (Jul 10, 2006)

I smoke it anyway I can at the moment in time...but my fav would have to be rolling that perfect joint mmmmmm  ....Damn I wish I wasnt dry right now


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 10, 2006)

blunts blunts blunts!!!


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 10, 2006)

bu...buu...buuu...bubbler!!!


----------



## NickTheQuick (Jul 10, 2006)

gravity bongs for sheezy


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 11, 2006)

i love my joints


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 11, 2006)

BLUNTSSSSSSSS BONGSSSSSSSSSSS AND GRAVITY BONGSSSSSSS YEAAAAH lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Bongs all the way.  *


----------



## A.K. (Jul 11, 2006)

i just made a bong cause i dont have my real one with me and it hits almost as good but im more a BLUNT man but bongs are a close second sorry im ******* high peace rasta love whateva i love yall man war sucks


----------



## Wasted (Jul 11, 2006)

Blunts,but i mostly smoke out of my pipe becaucseI cant roll


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 11, 2006)

Wasted said:
			
		

> Blunts,but i mostly smoke out of my pipe becaucseI cant roll


 
you should buy one of those rolling thingamabobs  or just buy a pack of zig zags and start practcing then move on to blunts  then soon you should be rolling the perfect joints and blunts


----------



## Wasted (Jul 11, 2006)

FaTal1 said:
			
		

> you should buy one of those rolling thingamabobs  or just buy a pack of zig zags and start practcing then move on to blunts  then soon you should be rolling the perfect joints and blunts


 Ill probably just keep trying untill i get it right, and have my friends give me some pionters


----------



## 041181 (Jul 12, 2006)

i find your avatar offensive,,,,,,


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2006)

041181 said:
			
		

> i find your avatar offensive,,,,,,


 
I thought the same thing at first. but I thought about it and figured maybe its meant as a reminder.
Let's see what his "meaning behind it is" before we get offended really bad.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 12, 2006)

I perfer the vaporizer.....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 12, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> I perfer the vaporizer.....


 
OOO...you lucky bugger....i wanna try


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 12, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> OOO...you lucky bugger....i wanna try


 
Its defently nice. Only regret is not getting one that is "Hands Free." Gets kinda old holding the whip after 2-3 bowls and gets kinda hot too...


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 12, 2006)

Bongs are the best


----------



## NervGaz (Jul 13, 2006)

Joints...can't beat 'em....


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 13, 2006)

I love rolling anything, so blunts, so satisfying and slow burning.  When You get to the middle and it slows down, and your high as hell and you relieze that you have soo much more to go.  THe smooth taste ahaha I want a BLUNT! Joints go too fast for my taste, I like to enjoy a slow burning perfectly rolled blunt.  Bongs are awsome too.


----------



## Helile (Feb 23, 2007)

The perfect joint!!!


----------



## the_riz (Feb 23, 2007)

wow way to revive a dead thread there helile lol... it is ALL about the perfect joint though i must agree


----------



## Jerseydude (Feb 23, 2007)

Usually the stone pipe I've had for the last 30 years or so. 
I'm into instant gratification.
Other than that bongs, cos I don't like to roll.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 23, 2007)

i smoke out of bongs,bowls and i like to roll joints. blunts are ok but if u like to taste ur mj. the bong or joint is the way. to me anyways. but just remember i didnt inhale any of this lmao peace


----------



## GOTGRAPES? (Feb 23, 2007)

GRAPE SWISHERS AND GRAM JOINTS HAHA!!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 23, 2007)

Bong rips are sweeeet.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 23, 2007)

Gimme a roll-on or joint


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 23, 2007)

rolling right here


----------



## Pirate of Rohan (Jul 19, 2012)

depends on the bud, if its just average mids then i roll a blunt, but if its that nice exotic stuff and you want to savor each hit gotta go with the bong my friends. although i do like to experiment with different combinations of blunt wraps and weed. blue dream with a banana passion wrap is still in my top 5


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2012)

Stoners were here thread from 2006


----------



## gourmet (Jul 19, 2012)

Vaporizer.  I  usually use bags with it rather than hold the whip.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2012)

Pipe, always.  I can't roll for shiz.

Now a days, its glass pipes.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 22, 2012)

Dead Thread Walkin
Dead Thread Walkin

Step side

Dead Thread Walkin

BWD


----------

